# And one quilt just for practice



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Table runner, actually. After finishing up the heart quilt, I decided to do one just for fun. This pattern is called "triangle frenzy" and it's 60deg triangles cut out of a border pattern fabric. 

Mostly I wanted to practice following lines/patterns on the fabric - and feathers. I put the micro handles back on the machine for this one.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

looking good!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good golly, that's incredible!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice. Always such fun to see everyone's work here.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! Love the pattern and the quilting techniques. You are truly talented.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

LOVE this!


----------

